# kiaro\'s Ultimativer Tauschthread



## kiaro (21. Mai 2009)

> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 05.06.09




*!!!Achtung!!!* 
Ich versichere euch, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].


*Legende:*

* = Momentan nicht zum Tausch/Verkauf stehend




> > > *Habe:*






> *Nintendo Wii (4)*



Mario Kart Wii *

Mario Strikers Charged Football

Super Smash Bros. Brawl *

Wii Sports




> *Nintendo GameCube (3)*



Battalion Wars *

Digimon Rumble Arena 2

Fifa 06




> *Nintendo DS (9)*



Advance Wars - Dark Conflict

Locks Quest *

Mario Kart DS *

Mega Man ZX [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Pokemon Diamant [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Erkundungsteam Zeit [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Pokemon Perl *

Pokemon Ranger [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Star Fox Command [Keine OVP vorhanden]




> *Game Boy Advance (4)*



Pokemon Feuerrot [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Rubin [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Saphir [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 [Keine OVP vorhanden] *




> *Sony Playstation 2 (1*



Original (13)

Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood

Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 *

Gun

Medal of Honor Frontline

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 *

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2007 [Keine Anleitung]

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2008 [Keine OVP vorhanden]

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2009 *

Tekken 5

Test Drive Unlimited 

TNA Impact! Total Non Stop Action Wrestling *


Sony Playstation 2 Platinum (5)

Dragon Quest - Die Reise des verwunschenen Königs

Ratched & Clank *

Ratched & Clank 3 *

Star Wars Battlefront II


*!!!Achtung!!!* 
Die Spiele, die ich suche (siehe unten), sollten ebenfalls in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit originaler Verpackung und Beschreibung.
Ihr könnt mir auch eure anderen Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo Diese aufgelistet sind.
Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert.




> > > *Suche:*





> *Nintendo GBA (2)*



Pokemon Blattgrün

Pokemon Smaragd



> *Nintendo DS (6)*



Boulder Dash Rocks!

Custom Robo Arena

Giana Sisters DS

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars

Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon

Super Princess Peach



> *Nintendo GC (5)*



Battle Stadium DON

King Kong

Knights of the Temple

Mario Kart Double Dash

Star Fox Adventures



> *Nintendo Wii (1)*



Deadly Creatures



> *Sony Playstation 2 (3-5)*



Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

One Piece Grand Adventure

Prince of Persia [Alle Spiele]



> *Computer (5-7)*



Age of Empires 3 [+Erweiterungen]

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars

Sam & Max - Season One

The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena

The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay


*Oder bietet mir einfach eure anderen Spiele an!!!
Aber bitte mit dem Link zu euren Threads.*




> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 05.06.09


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (21. Mai 2009)

kiaro am 21.05.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 21.05.09
> _Fullquotes sind selten sinnvoll_



hätte intresse an MGS2 und gta: vice city - hab aber leider nur alle prince of persia spiele für pc - würde das auch was bringen?


----------



## kiaro (21. Mai 2009)

LeftHandOvGod am 21.05.2009 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hätte intresse an MGS2 und gta: vice city - hab aber leider nur alle prince of persia spiele für pc - würde das auch was bringen?



Erstmal: Bitte beim nächsten mal richtig quoten.

Zweitens: Nein leider nicht. Was hast du denn sonst noch so für PC? Oder würdest du auch Geld geben?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (21. Mai 2009)

kiaro am 21.05.2009 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 21.05.2009 17:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich WÜRDE schon, aber bin momentan und in nächster zeit ziemlich pleite(dank abschluss und diversen festivals u. konzerten).
naja hätte noch zu bieten:

-Dawn of war: soulstorm (noch eingeschweißt)
-serious sam 2(noch eingeschweißt)
-vietcong 2
-thief: deadly shadows

 für ps2 hätt ich noch:
-medal of honor: frontlines
-medal of honor: rising sun
-> beides KEINE platinum versionen


----------



## kiaro (21. Mai 2009)

Sagen wir:

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty

gegen

Serious Sam 2
Thief - Deadly Shadows

Ist das ok für dich?

Ich habe bei einer Partnerseite (VideoGamesZone) von PCGames 20 positive Bewertungen in der Tauschbörse.
In meiner Signatur (siehe unten) ist der Link zu der Bewertungsübersicht.
Wäre es denn ok für dich, wenn du dann zuerst schicken würdest?

PS: Meine beiden Games sind in einem Top Zustand.
Wie verhält es sich denn mit deinen? Serious Sam 2 ist klar, top, da es eingeschweißt ist, aber was ist mit dem Zustand von Thief - Deadly Shadows?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (21. Mai 2009)

kiaro am 21.05.2009 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Sagen wir:
> 
> Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
> Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
> ...



ist auch in einem top zustand - handelt sich aber bei beiden um die smallbox-variante, ist das ein problem für dich?
Ne kein ding ich kann zuerst schicken. 

grüße Hannes.


----------



## kiaro (21. Mai 2009)

LeftHandOvGod am 21.05.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> kiaro am 21.05.2009 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Smallbox hab ich nich so gerne.

Legst du noch dawn of war drauf?


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (21. Mai 2009)

kiaro am 21.05.2009 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> LeftHandOvGod am 21.05.2009 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kiaro (21. Mai 2009)

ja cool danke. dann finde ich den tausch einigermaßen fair.

Also:

Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty

gegen

Dawn Of War: Soulstorm
Serious Sam 2
Thief - Deadly Shadows

Alles weitere per PN.

Edit: Tausch abgebrochen.


----------



## noxious (24. Mai 2009)

Habe das Startpost aktualisiert.
Dieser Post dient quasi als Push, da ich deine neue Liste hier gelöscht habe.


----------



## kiaro (24. Mai 2009)

noxious am 24.05.2009 14:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe das Startpost aktualisiert.
> Dieser Post dient quasi als Push, da ich deine neue Liste hier gelöscht habe.


Cool danke.


----------



## kiaro (30. Mai 2009)

> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 30.05.09




*!!!Achtung!!!* 
Ich versichere euch, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].


*Legende:*

* = Momentan nicht zum Tausch/Verkauf stehend




> > > *Habe:*






> *Nintendo Wii (4)*



Mario Kart Wii *

Mario Strikers Charged Football

Super Smash Bros. Brawl *

Wii Sports




> *Nintendo GameCube (3)*



Battalion Wars *

Digimon Rumble Arena 2

Fifa 06




> *Nintendo DS (9)*



Advance Wars - Dark Conflict

Locks Quest *

Mario Kart DS *

Mega Man ZX [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Pokemon Diamant [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Erkundungsteam Zeit [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Pokemon Perl *

Pokemon Ranger [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Star Fox Command [Keine OVP vorhanden]




> *Game Boy Advance (4)*



Pokemon Feuerrot [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Rubin [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Saphir [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 [Keine OVP vorhanden]




> *Sony Playstation 2 (1*



Original (13)

Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood

Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 *

Gun

Medal of Honor Frontline *

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 *

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2007 [Keine Anleitung]

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2008 [Keine OVP vorhanden]

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2009 *

Tekken 5

Test Drive Unlimited 

TNA Impact! Total Non Stop Action Wrestling *


Sony Playstation 2 Platinum (5)

Dragon Quest - Die Reise des verwunschenen Königs

Ratched & Clank *

Ratched & Clank 3 *

Star Wars Battlefront II


*!!!Achtung!!!* 
Die Spiele, die ich suche (siehe unten), sollten ebenfalls in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit originaler Verpackung und Beschreibung.
Ihr könnt mir auch eure anderen Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo Diese aufgelistet sind.
Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert.




> > > *Suche:*





> *Nintendo GBA (3)*



Pokemon Blattgrün

Pokemon Smaragd



> *Nintendo DS (6)*



Boulder Dash Rocks!

Custom Robo Arena

Giana Sisters DS

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars

Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon

Super Princess Peach



> *Nintendo GC (2)*



Mario Kart Double Dash

Star Fox Adventures



> *Nintendo Wii (3)*



Deadly Creatures



> *Sony Playstation 2 (4)*



Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

Need for Speed - Most Wanted

One Piece Grand Adventure

Prince of Persia [Alle Spiele]



> *Computer (2)*



Age of Empires 3 [+Erweiterungen]

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars

Sam & Max - Season One

The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena

The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay


*Oder bietet mir einfach eure anderen Spiele an!!!
Aber bitte mit dem Link zu euren Threads.*




> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 30.05.09


----------



## kiaro (5. Juni 2009)

> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 05.06.09




*!!!Achtung!!!* 
Ich versichere euch, dass beinahe alle meine angebotenen Spiele komplett und in einem guten - sehr gutem Zustand sind. Außerdem ist der Großteil der Spiele die deutsche Erstauflage. Ausnahmen stehen in Klammern [ ].


*Legende:*

* = Momentan nicht zum Tausch/Verkauf stehend




> > > *Habe:*






> *Nintendo Wii (4)*



Mario Kart Wii *

Mario Strikers Charged Football

Super Smash Bros. Brawl *

Wii Sports




> *Nintendo GameCube (3)*



Battalion Wars *

Digimon Rumble Arena 2

Fifa 06




> *Nintendo DS (9)*



Advance Wars - Dark Conflict

Locks Quest *

Mario Kart DS *

Mega Man ZX [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Pokemon Diamant [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon - Erkundungsteam Zeit [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Pokemon Perl *

Pokemon Ranger [Keine OVP vorhanden]

Star Fox Command [Keine OVP vorhanden]




> *Game Boy Advance (4)*



Pokemon Feuerrot [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Rubin [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Pokemon Saphir [Keine OVP vorhanden] *

Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2 [Keine OVP vorhanden] *




> *Sony Playstation 2 (1*



Original (13)

Brothers in Arms Earned in Blood

Brothers in Arms Road to Hill 30

Der Herr der Ringe: Die Rückkehr des Königs

Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 *

Gun

Medal of Honor Frontline

Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 *

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2007 [Keine Anleitung]

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2008 [Keine OVP vorhanden]

WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2009 *

Tekken 5

Test Drive Unlimited 

TNA Impact! Total Non Stop Action Wrestling *


Sony Playstation 2 Platinum (5)

Dragon Quest - Die Reise des verwunschenen Königs

Ratched & Clank *

Ratched & Clank 3 *

Star Wars Battlefront II


*!!!Achtung!!!* 
Die Spiele, die ich suche (siehe unten), sollten ebenfalls in einem guten Zustand sein, am besten mit originaler Verpackung und Beschreibung.
Ihr könnt mir auch eure anderen Spiele anbieten, aber dann gebt mir bitte den Link eures Tauschthreads, wo Diese aufgelistet sind.
Achja ich bin nicht bei Ebay angemeldet, deswegen werden Ebay Angebote ignoriert.




> > > *Suche:*





> *Nintendo GBA (2)*



Pokemon Blattgrün

Pokemon Smaragd



> *Nintendo DS (6)*



Boulder Dash Rocks!

Custom Robo Arena

Giana Sisters DS

Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars

Rune Factory - A Fantasy Harvest Moon

Super Princess Peach



> *Nintendo GC (5)*



Battle Stadium DON

King Kong

Knights of the Temple

Mario Kart Double Dash

Star Fox Adventures



> *Nintendo Wii (1)*



Deadly Creatures



> *Sony Playstation 2 (3-5)*



Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas

One Piece Grand Adventure

Prince of Persia [Alle Spiele]



> *Computer (5-7)*



Age of Empires 3 [+Erweiterungen]

Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars

Sam & Max - Season One

The Chronicles of Riddick - Assault on Dark Athena

The Chronicles of Riddick - Escape from Butcher Bay


*Oder bietet mir einfach eure anderen Spiele an!!!
Aber bitte mit dem Link zu euren Threads.*




> Zuletzt aktualisiert am 05.06.09


----------



## kiaro (7. Juni 2009)

*Push.*


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (7. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab hier den Ridiick - Eskape from Butscha Bay ... 
Ich kann aber wenn dann nur PC Spiele zum Tausch brauchen - wenn dann würd ich verkaufen.
MFG


----------



## kiaro (9. Juni 2009)

Lockdown-Xray am 07.06.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab hier den Ridiick - Eskape from Butscha Bay ...
> Ich kann aber wenn dann nur PC Spiele zum Tausch brauchen - wenn dann würd ich verkaufen.
> MFG



Ich habe:

Age of Empires: Gold Edition
Siedler: Das Erbe der Könige
Far Cry (Englisch, Unzensiert)


----------

